# Funny pics.



## Brandy456 (Apr 9, 2007)

I give credit to Oddanimals.com for these wonderfully funny pictures :laugh:


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe I LOVE the bunny and dog one, near the end.Although everyone knows that bunny's dont eat mean it was still funny.



Someone give that elephant some body was and a louffa


----------



## 350nr (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## 350nr (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ LOL!


----------



## 350nr (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor cat...


----------



## binkies (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh that toast is just weird! Funny though.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are funny

The third one down is just sad though. That horse actuallydoes have a huge hole in its neck. It also travels up hisneck inside the skin I saw it on Animal Cops Houston, theythink it had a horrible injury when it was young, with no medicalcare. It was lucky in that the wound missed everythingimportant, and causes him no pain anymore


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2007)

I knew that elephant looked familiar. 

Disneyland's Jungle cruise:


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 13, 2007)

That toast pic reminds me of what happend to my Ex cat.

I was in the shower one saturday and i got out and opend the bathroomdoor to air it out and let my water-loving cat play in the dampshower..althoug hse ran in FULL of butter.

She had triped my mom in the kitched (mommy dint fall, thank goodness)and she just had to stand in the butter's way..5 washes after and i betshes still greasy to this day XD


----------



## 350nr (Apr 15, 2007)

^^

I had to read that 5 times before i understood what you wrote.

Yeah, if you had a peice of toast, your cat would of expericed antigravity.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well long story short my ex-cat got full of butter.


----------



## 350nr (Apr 20, 2007)

Lets keep the funny pictures going!





















:biggrin:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 27, 2007)

A picture of a horse we took on holiday






A carrot I found down at the stables.






And this is my all time favourite picture


----------

